# POExpo photos round 3



## Migrant13 (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 27, 2015)

Parnatanum and sangii is nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Parnatanum and sangii is nice.



Not that I've seen a lot but that sangii was incredible.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 1, 2015)

Can someone name the paph in the last pic. Thx.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 2, 2015)

Kawarthapine said:


> Can someone name the paph in the last pic. Thx.



My guess is that it could be delrosi (roth x delnatii); delphi (philippinense x delrosi); or deli saint (st. swithin x delrosi).

It's possible that vietnamense was used instead of the delrosi parent in the above cross guesses.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

